# Electronic music.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I know some of posters listen to electronic music. Post anything that has interested you.

Mr. Woodnote, an australian saxophonist and a beatboxer who experiments with the loop station:

http://www.myspace.com/mrwoodnote


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Rob Dougan. I wish he would make more music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hadn't heard of Rob Dougan. Not surprising since electronic music is a huge field, no longer a small novelty genre. His music reminds me a little of Steve Jablonsky's excellent work.

A producer calling himself Anodyne Industries creates awesome soundscapes I've been enjoying lately.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn, Weston, impressive. Reminds me of ColdFlames' Hull Breach artworks:

http://coldflame1987.deviantart.com...88549?q=sort:time gallery:coldflame1987&qo=14

http://coldflame1987.deviantart.com...02912?q=sort:time gallery:coldflame1987&qo=30

http://coldflame1987.deviantart.com/art/On-Patrol-7906164?q=sort:time gallery:coldflame1987&qo=32


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a big fan of what you could call electronic non-dance music. I.e. you cant shake yer booty to it ..much. there are all sorts of labels. Trip hop, downtempo, chill out. Among the best labels are
http://www.ninjatune.net/
http://warp.net/


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Part of the output of the so called neo-folk/experimental/post-industrial genre cluster is quite electronical (while another part is very much acoustic, and there are other parts as well...). Bands like Current 93, Death in June, NON, Ordo Equilibrio etc. It's based on noise and samples, not rhythm. I love this stuff.

I also like some early Skinny Puppy (which is very electronic) and stuff like Portishead (and other trip-hop stuffs), but too much emphasis on rhythm can be off-putting for me. I'm much more into noise landscapes.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Short piece


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

hmm, well im still quite the fan of trance music altho it has shifted in a direction that I dislike (hence ive switched to classical)

but tracks that I still listen to on occasion
















and Im also a big fan of rob dougan, his works from the matrix (chateu, clubbed to death, furious angels) are all favorites of mine


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

double post :/


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I like this hauntingly cold track.

It was played while you wonder through a war torn village.

It really makes you feel empty and question any hope left.


----------

